# Permit!



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

J HOGUE caught a permit this morning while we were redfishing. We also caught a couple redfish and more mullet than you know what to do with, I'll post pics of the permit as soon as I get them.


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

chicken bone?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *getbent (10/21/2007)*chicken bone?


Nah, Jeremey.


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

HURRY UP AN POST 'M


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *getbent (10/21/2007)*chicken bone?


You rang?


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats hard to believe... But stranger things have happened. I lived in (Crystal River) Thats 80 miles north of Tampa..and they only would come up to our parts during early spring and summer.


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

If everyone would drive bigger SUV's and use more aerosol spraycans we could do a better job of accelerating global warming. Maybe then we could get some bonefish and snook too! Do your part and drive everywhere, even down the driveway to get your mail. No bicycles allowed. Let's have some pics. I think someone else caught a small permit around here not long ago. It was on a report on the old forum. Nice job though.:clap:letsparty


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn Drew!!! I'm calling Green Peace on you!


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

lets see some picts


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

here's a link to the one caught at shalimar a few months back.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=38059&posts=3


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

PICS ADDED


----------



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

Permit!


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

on saturday, one of about the same size was caught at the okaloosa island pier.

who doesnt like global warming now? :letsdrink


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

pics added


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice! Little baby!! Thanks for the pic!!!!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Guy I know over in Biloxi MS saidfolks havebeen catchingpermit off Horn, Cat, and Ship islands ever since Katrina. More tarpon and pompano than ever too. Said even a couple of bonefish have been caught. Think the storms blew them up here???


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Here you go Freespool.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job Jeremy.......let me know when you hit 21 and I'll buy you a beer!


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

unless things have changed in the last few years, permint (some realized and some not) have been caught during the spring pompano run since i was knee high. i caught 2 one morning--about 5 lbs a piece in like ? 1988? only way i could tell was the size. when they are dinks, they look pretty much the same (thats why the regs are worded the way they are). 

indeed,one on 'the flats' this time of year is a rarity, and especially of any size--greater than a few pounds. congrats, nonetheless. its certainly a unique catch. 

with the pompano seasons we've had the last few years, i wont be surprized if reports of 'true' permint increase next year and the years beyond. if nothing else, i bet more folks are going to be looking for them here. (more than a dozen over 10 pounds were reported in the PC area this past season). no telling how many per'pano went home in coolers along the gulf coast in recent years.

someone mentioned snook--snook are seen here from time to time east bay and of course west bay PC, and texas has regular catches every year.(tim, didnt you say you saw one cruising with a big speck this year?) for some reason they just dont migrate to this part of the gulf in any numbers (of course its cool here--but we are at the same basic latitude of galveston, and they catch a few there every year). too much distance to cover between tampa and here, i suppose, whereas the hop from mex to the laguna is pretty short. 

i personally think considering global warming or katrina haveing anything to do with inshore fish migration patterns is little more than tounge in cheek humor.

cheers.

drew


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

jeremy thats awesome

what did it eat


----------



## stock05 (Jan 8, 2008)

we caught a permit 2 weeks ago next to Mid Bay Bridge in Destin, It was similar in size to the one posted.


----------



## DevilDog (Oct 15, 2007)

I caught a *permit* this morning on an LYwade fishing @Quiet Water beach...Couldn't believe it....


----------

